# My experience with Bonnie



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I have never met Bonnie. My entire experience with her has been via the telephone, email, and snail mail.
I loved the look of the many beautiful Angels here and filled out an application on line. Bonnie contacted me months later by phone asking If I would be interested in a boy. She emailed me his picture, and that was that. I sent her a check via registered mail the next day. I had no receipt, nothing in writing, and really didn't worry about it. We picked Rocco up at the airport within a week. Everything went lightning fast after the first phone call.
Rocco came out of the crate wagging his tail and he hasn't stopped. He does weigh more than Bonnie estimated, but that is fine with me. He does have some tear staining, but the vet said that it is cosmetic, there is nothing wrong with his ducts. 
He has never been sick a day in his life. He loves to eat, bark, and take long walks. He loves to be brushed, tolerates his bath, and has a sweet, loving demeanor. He is fearless and friendly. My opinion is that he is also cute as a button.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Rocco is very cute. I do find Bonnie's Angel fluffs to be exceptionally cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And, Gem, Rocco has a girlfriend -- she's his BFF -- Secret loves Rocco and is also his Aunt.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

bonsmom said:


> I have never met Bonnie. My entire experience with her has been via the telephone, email, and snail mail.
> I loved the look of the many beautiful Angels here and filled out an application on line. Bonnie contacted me months later by phone asking If I would be interested in a boy. She emailed me his picture, and that was that. I sent her a check via registered mail the next day. I had no receipt, nothing in writing, and really didn't worry about it. We picked Rocco up at the airport within a week. Everything went lightning fast after the first phone call.
> Rocco came out of the crate wagging his tail and he hasn't stopped. He does weigh more than Bonnie estimated, but that is fine with me. He does have some tear staining, but the vet said that it is cosmetic, there is nothing wrong with his ducts.
> He has never been sick a day in his life. He loves to eat, bark, and take long walks. He loves to be brushed, tolerates his bath, and has a sweet, loving demeanor. He is fearless and friendly. My opinion is that he is also cute as a button.


I had the exact same and wonderful experience with Bonnie's Angel's as you did and I can not be more thrilled with my Cassidy - I am thankful every single day that Cassidy has come into my life - he is the happiest pup I have ever been around. :chili:


----------

